
Show HN: HN Trending – Top posts, domains, comment links, show, ask, classics - danielecook
https://hntrending.com/
======
chatmasta
This is awesome! I suspect you aren't getting upvotes because people click on
it and get lost for an hour. :) I came back the next day to find you and
upvote it.

Some cool posts I hadn't seen before:

\- Launch of Venmo ("Rate this Startup - Venmo.com"):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=948700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=948700)

\- Launch of Meteor ("Show HN: Meteor, a realtime JavaScript framework):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3824908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3824908)

\- Launch of Stripe ("Stripe: Instant payment processing for developers"):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3053883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3053883)

\- Launch of NomadList ("Show HN: Nomad List -- The best cities to live and
work remotely in"):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8107222)

I also really like the "links" breakdown, especially XKCD and wikipedia. It
really captures the culture of HN.

I guess my only suggestion would be to allow pagination in the top all time
pages (i.e., go beyond 100).

